# Crop full of air



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I've been handfeeding a homer for the past two weeks. It's three weeks old and was having slow digestion the past two days. This morning it's crop is filled with air. I tried putting a syringe down it's throat to extract the air with no luck.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Is she gulping air when she eats?

You can express the air by opening the beak slightly with one hand and gently squeezing the crop with the other.

Jennifer


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Don't suppose you could post a picture, couldya'? It's always possible that there's a ruptured air sac and it's inflated. Usually when they're young and having slow-crop problems, they need some kind of medical intervention.

Pidgey


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks for the advice Jenfer and Pidgy. I checked with an old timer in my neighborhood that has pigeons and he said it that the inflation was between the crop and the skin and all I had to do was puncture it with a sharp object. So, I punctured it with a sharp knife and the air came right out! It didn't even bleed and she seems fine now. I started treating her with 4 in 1 (dacoxine).


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Holly Molley, Sirpigeon...this is a little Pigeon not a cow with gas!
What do you have besides the 4 in 1? I have never found them very effective and the vet I work with says they are a waste of money.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi Charis,

I only have canker meds and brewers yeast/garlic tablets besides the 4 in 1. So far she is doing ok and I'm weaning her.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

*Pics*

I've attached 2 pics of the youngster with the inflation. I have to puncture her daily to release the air. After that she looks normal.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Guess you're gonna' have to name her... 

..."Bubbles"!

Pidgey

(Truly sorry about that--just couldn't resist.)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had a few babies like this before, with ruptured air sacs. Carefully poke the skin with a needle and let him 'deflate'. Make sure you don't hit anything but skin. If you do this everyday, after a while he'll be cured. Keeping him on antibiotics during this time is a good idea though. Simply hitting something or being injured by something in the nest can cause this, but disease can as well, like airsac infections.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a lovely youngster, SirPigeon! Just keep deflating the "balloon", and it should resolve in a short time.

Terry


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

This happend to me 2 years ago. A young cock bird while road training came home an hour late from a 25 mile toss. As soon as he landed I could notice a bald spot along his crop. Very next day, Ballon! I knew it had to be an ruptured air sack. So I pulled out one of my two "Bibles", Wedel Levi's "The Pigeon" & Dr. Collin's "Flying Vet". Sure enough it was in there and it showed how to treat it. So I put him in the "clinic" by himself and proceeded as instructed. I also gave him only small seeds to eat for one week and gave him an antibiotic. It only took 2 sessions of de-flating him and he was later returned to the race team. He turned out to be my best cock in 2007, 07-OCALA-134, his accomplishments can be found at my site: http:www.timberlofts.net. Im proud to say he is now in the stock loft!

To think, some would have just put the bird down thinking it will probably always hinder the bird while racing. Im sure glad I gave him a chance.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing that with us, Timber. I'm glad your bird is so accomplished and doing well.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks for all the advice. 'Bubbles' seems healthy other than having to be deflated a few times a day.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

*Bubbles is better!*

It's now been 5 days since the last time I've had to deflate 'Bubbles". She is now in perfect health. Thanks again for all the advice and encouragement.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great new, Sirpigeon! I'm Bubbles has recovered!

Terry


----------



## Tengu (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, Jennifer,

Thank you for your reply.

> Is she gulping air when she eats?

I am sure he/she is, but I can't see what her beak is doing - I am using the syringe + balloon-over-the-end-with-a-slit-in-it method, and he's so tiny that that the rubber over the end of the syringe hides his beak, and the opacity of the food in the syringe also hides his beak.

Based on what I've read here and elsewhere, I am trying to offer the food either with the syringe vertical and below head level, or horizontally, at the same level as the head, and with the fluid pressed up against the rubber - but, of course, after the first gobble, there's an air hole in there, and it's a little tough to push the syringe plunger at exactly the same rate the baby is sucking up the liquid.

> You can express the air by opening the beak slightly with one hand and gently squeezing the crop with the other.

Yes, as per what I wrote in my post, I have tried that twice, and posted photos of the result.

Thanks!
-Lauren


----------



## Tengu (Mar 1, 2011)

oops! Sorry! replied to the wrong thread! I just started one of my own on this topic!
-Lauren


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)

I have a pigeon that is one month old and it eats until its crop is full of air and when it is full I have to take it out with every massage can anyone tell me I should not let the wind rise in this croup because when he eats and eats until one of his crows fills with air when the air goes out and he leaves


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)

muaaz jut said:


> I have a pigeon that is one month old and it eats until its crop is full of air and when it is full I have to take it out with every massage can anyone tell me I should not let the wind rise in this croup because when he eats and eats until one of his crows fills with air when the air goes out and he leaves


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is he eating by himself or are you feeding him with a syringe?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is the crop empty in the mornings?


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Is he eating by himself or are you feeding him with a syringe?


i used to feed him with a syringe but now he eats by himself


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Is he eating by himself or are you feeding him with a syringe?


i used to feed him with a syringe but now he eat by himself


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Is the crop empty in the mornings?


no


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)

it doesn't know when to stop eating,it always thinks he's hungry


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)

i used to feed with a syringe but now he eat by himself


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo? Is he drinking water? You can add some apple cider vinegar to his drinking water. 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water. Helps with digestion.


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Can you post a photo? Is he drinking water? You can add some apple cider vinegar to his drinking water. 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water. Helps with digestion.


his digestion and everything is normal


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)

the only air fill when he eats feed and still eating to fill air in crop , he always feel hungry


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Post a photo and one of his droppings as well.


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Droppings look well. Can you post a photo from the side to show the air in the crop? The apple cider vinegar will help if there's a bit of yeast.


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)

everything is normal digestion, body temp like....etc but the problem is only there when he eats feed and still eating to fill the air in crop 
is it possible can u send me ur WhatsApp number +923021016366


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He is looking fine to me. I thought you meant the crop gets bloated with air when he is eating.


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)

yeah bro everything is normal, but the only problem in the crop, I had never seen this before, 
when he starts normally eat and within the few seconds the crop fills the air in always when he starts eating and every time I removed air manually through a massage and I checked a lot of doctors but doesn't the diagnosis of actual problem so please can u tell me how what I do to the pigeon the air not fill in the crop.thanks


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you then post a photo of what the crop looks like when full of air? In the photos you posted the crop is quite flat.


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)

there's a picture , everything is normal but only the little problem is crop


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

There's no photo. Can you try again?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If the crop fills up with air while he is eating, then he is probably gulping and swallowing air. If the crop fills up with air while the food gets digested, then he might have a bit of a yeast infection. Won't hurt to give Nystatin and see if that makes a difference. Try and get Nystatin from your pharmacy. Give about 0.3 ml twice a day on an empty crop. Wait half an hour and let him eat. The Nyststin does not get absorbed into the body, but will kill yeast in the digestive system.


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)

thanks, bro, I need your help and I'm rescuing the pigeon can u just send me ur number because I'll attached video but don't, and bro 
The ones that hatched like 4 5 days ago
It was perfect jumping around no problem 2 3 minutes after feeding he just laying down
Not moving


----------



## muaaz jut (Apr 21, 2021)




----------

